# Same ole Duck calls



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I havent posted in some time, life has a way of pulling you in different directions i suppose.. I have completed a few calls of the last month that i wanted to share.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

All beauties........as usual. Nice work.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ppffffttt. Seems like same 'ol, same 'ol is all we see from you lately. You gotta step it up Amigo!!! :slimer:





Lookin' GREAT!!! (As usual!!)


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic as always.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Love them


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

All are great! Really love the 2nd picture that resemeble shotgun shells. Haven't seen those from you yet.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I think you are about to get the hang of it, Mate...


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys, I did make some identical matching whistles and realized after almost putting one in my own gun that I needed to make something that feels different if you have one in your pocket, so i placed the lanyard grove in them.

One day I hope to figure this stuff out Mate!! Until then I will just keep on chugging along...


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

They look great. All of em. Hard to decide which one I like best!


----------

